# Soft Plastic Organization System



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I recently transferred all my paddle tails, etc from 3600 size containers to some old soft-plastic binders that hadn’t seen the light of day in years. I could resupply a small tackle shop with the plastic worms that were in them...
The seem to hold the same amount of lures in less space. I bought one of the z-man binders that will hold the stock z-man bags so I don’t have to transfer in to the smaller bags, but I’m not sure I like the larger dimensions compared to my old bags...


----------



## slikvik77 (Oct 30, 2018)

@MAK can you PM a picture of what this looks like?


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

slikvik77 said:


> @MAK can you PM a picture of what this looks like?


Added pics above.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

The Fin said:


> I guess that the Z-man rigs have to remain separate from other plastics due to some incompatibility issues.


I’m guessing yes, but the z-man bags have binder holes on one edge, and they are just wider than the ring spacing in my old binders... All my z-man baits that I had already moved to a Plano case just went in the smaller bags of an old binder when I reorganized.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I use a flambeau 4510 box. I use dividers to separate between different types (paddle tails, shrimp, etc) 

https://www.flambeauoutdoors.com/Fi...rproof-Satchels/super-1/2-satchel-with-zerust


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

That Gulp juice is nasty! I might rather have the ‘rona on my fingers.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> That Gulp juice is nasty! I might rather have the ‘rona on my fingers.


We’ve all unintentionally tasted gulp juice before! It’s like a right of passage to becoming an artificial lure fisherman


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Remember that Gulp isn’t plastic and has to stay in its original juice... That’s why I only buy Gulp in the larger containers... All of the different Gulp shapes sit in the same chemical bath so you can keep all the ones you need in the same container if you choose... Don’t mix in any plastic baits or hooks in that Gulp juice either. Not only won’t help but the juice will destroy hooks...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Small tumbler:
1. 3 fingers Irish whiskey
2. 1/2oz Gulp juice
3. Grenadine to taste
enjoy


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> We’ve all unintentionally tasted gulp juice before! It’s like a right of passage to becoming an artificial lure fisherman


I taste it every time I use the shrimp. I bite the tail off and rig them backwards on a weighted weedless hook. No time to grab the scissors off the console, haha.

To the OP, I just went through this with my soft plastic organization. I bought the Flambeau box that someone posted above. Just a word of caution - it's large. I also bought https://www.amazon.com/Mustad-MB022-Waterproof-Double-Worm/dp/B076SH7DLZ for a binder. It's better than several others I've used; the plastic bags are better quality. I have my "extra" bags of soft plastics in the garage in the Fambeau box, all my soft plastics that are not Gulps in the worm binder and then all of my bags of Gulps in the side pouches of my tacklebox.


----------



## colescoconutz (Feb 3, 2016)

I use peanut butter jugs for my berkley baits. Buy one of the larger jugs that's full of liquid and as you buy baits in the bag just throw them in the peanut butter jar. It's worked well for me.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Plano Liqua bait containers. One for Gulp and one for Zman. The one for Gulp is obviously needed, but I tried the Zman binder thing. The hole in the packages pulling through or piles of lose bags etc. You can easily shove 5 or 6 packs worth in one tub and forced me to realize I didn’t need to keep 20 packs of different varieties in the boat. 

Plano Liqua bait- Plano Liqua Bait Storage Bottle and Bait Grabber, Clear, 23.5 oz https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003FYF4TU/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_x7ROEbB8YFVHZ


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone remember when soft plastics would eat a hole in hard plastic boxes
I’m a ziplock man . Keep them in soft lunch boxes . From soft plastics to tax receipts


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> Anyone remember when soft plastics would eat a hole in hard plastic boxes
> I’m a ziplock man . Keep them in soft lunch boxes . From soft plastics to tax receipts


I actually just this morning cleaned-out an old Plano tackle box that I got from my brother-in-law 25 years ago, which had remained shelved and unopened until now. While the box wasn’t so old it reacted with the plastics, it did have several compartments with hard-plastic and soft-plastic lures that has combined into hybrid monstrosities. The bottom right side was a gooey wet mess of soft-plastics, bobbers, line spools, and jig heads.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

This has worked out great for me the last few years... I call it the tackle shop. It's about as organized as my wife's closet, but "I know where everything is."


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Like a kid in a candy store ^^^ . I have a buddy who drags a job box full of [email protected] deep sea fishing, everywhere

ive become much more of a minimalist in my old age


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

I got the Plano roll and I am really impressed with it for the price. I do agree me plan is to keep one big thing of gulp in some kind of wide mouth, easily sealed container. Otherwise, I'm fine keeping them in the bags and throwing them in the Plano. Let me get some pics.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

RTIC makes these storage containers--would probably work great for the GULP! baits. 

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/accessories/Food-Container-17oz-Graphite


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Best thing I ever did was accept I didn't need 50 bags of different plastics on board to catch fish--solved a lot of problems..


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have used an Albackore tackle binder for years. Replaced the chrome snap rings with zip ties. Came with spare bags. 

I don't use Gulp! lures, which are based on menhaden oil. The binder does a great job of organizing my DOA stuff, swim bait hooks, etc.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I've got three big totes of soft baits, mainly for bass fishing. Those who say the baits are made to attract the angler are 100% right, I admit! I run a Gheenoe LT25 and have some my plastics alotnof ways including those heavy tool snap rings from HF and worm binders. Last year I picked up a 7 x 11 x 14 watertight Starret container from target and kept about 30 bags in that but was still too much and took up alot of room in the console locker. Just a few weeks ago, I went to all of the Flambeau 3700 size boxes, one for lizards, one for creatures one for flukes and all my drop shot stuff goes in an Academy H2O Express small worm binder which has a few pockets too. I use 3 3600 size boxes for my inshore stuff (hard, soft and term tackle) and it all fits in the larger Academy worm case without the bags.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I use a Plano bag with 3 bins in it. I don’t do much with hard plastics, but it came with 4 bins. I took one of them out and replaced with a gulp plastics bag and my foul wether gear. I like to keep the baits in the bags they came in so I can reaquire what I run out of. Also the soft plastics go in color order starting with white all the way down to brown. I’m really trying to downsize my fishing gear. There’s so much stuff I haven’t used in years


----------

